# Shindawai chainsaw attachment on trimmer



## Ax-man (Nov 9, 2019)

This is a long shot but does anyone know if a Shindawai chainsaw attachment will fit right onto my trimmer which is a Shinny 272. 

Shindawai has their own line of multi tools like Stihl but I don't want to spend that kind of money just to get a fixed length power pole saw mostly because I already have a couple of Stihl's HT power pruners . I like Sthil's pruner's but I just don't the strength these days to work with one like I used to. 

I have been cutting our fence line back and using a power pruner is a must have tool but a lighter fixed length pruner would help me out till I need to reach up the higher up limbs . I tried a circular carbide blade on this 272 to see if I could get by without having to buying another smaller pruner . It works to some degree but it is not like using a pruner that is meant to cut limbs that are unsafe and to high to cut using a chainsaw. 

I have poked around the internet and seen that Shindawai is still using a splined shaft for the drive shaft to run the gearbox where as Sthil and Echo are square drive and won't work . I have seen pictures of their chainsaw attachment on the net but it is for their multi tool attachment but it looks like their chainsaw attachment might fit my trimmer . The gearbox looks like my gearbox and the attaching hardware is in the right place along with the same driveshaft . I don't know if the shaft diameter is the same or not. 

If it is a possibility this will work this trimmer has more than enough power to run a saw head and I would luck out and have another neat 2 stroke toy besides another brush cutter / trimmer.


----------

